# Happy Bunny Time



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2007)

We could use pics of a cheery, happy, sassy bun today!
Introducing Tony Rabbit! He is a ~2yo tort dutch that likes sleeping, lying around, occasional running, chewing on things he shouldn't, and eating! He makes me so happy! I've only had him for 6 months, but his sassy and sweet attitude is wonderful! Plus, it's so amazing to me that I can make him so happy he literally jumps for joy (binkies)! Aren't rabbits great?
I'll post some good pics, plus a link to my photobucket.














 (i am the brunette girl)
http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/tonyshuman/TONY/


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey there - Tony is a cutie pie! You should start a blog for him so you can keep us up to date with what's going on with him, and keep up the pictures!

I'm going ot move this thread to the Blog section so this can be your start!!

___________
Nadia


----------



## swanlake (Sep 21, 2007)

awwww tony is a cutie. i definatly agree with you that rabbits are amaizing. i have only had mine for about a month but i don't know what i would do without them, or how i lived without them!! i am happy for you


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2007)

ok so i didn't realize how crazy that first pic looked. here are some better ones of tony doing his favorite thing: sitting under something
this is my chair!!




the flop (i know he's a bit chubby--i've put him on a little bit of a diet lately. he's been through a lot in the 6 mo i've had him--a new owner, then i lived with my parents for 2 mo, and now i have my own new place. all of these moves involved somewhat lengthy car trips too, so i can imagine it was a bit stressful. he's a real trooper though! so anyway i wanted to get him back up to non-stressed out weight and now that he's hit and exceeded that, it's diet time. also being a new owner was probably a factor)




the muffin




afraid of the internet




big fluffy feet




and a video of the futon dance


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2007)

I loooooove the futon dance! :inlove::blueribbon:


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2007)

Tony is beautiful! I love dutches (I have two of my own and one foster). They are such a wonderful breed.

And I love your birthday cake, who made it?! Thats awesome :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

He's SO cute! and I see Indiana Jones even showed up for your party! COOL!

The futon dance is similar to Bo's loveseat dance! It's funny when they do itand then stop and look at us like "Whoa, did you _see_ that?!"


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a cute bunny! And i love your cake :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> He's SO cute! and I see Indiana Jones even showed up for your party! COOL!



I think that's actually Han Solo...

Tony is so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He's SO cute! and I see Indiana Jones even showed up for your party! COOL!
> ...


You're right! I heard they look like twins!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you! 
he is such a joy. 
and the cake was made by my artistic former roommate. she had a shag rug and lots of electrical cords in her room, so she was one of tony's favorites!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

I LOVE the video!! Is it just me or can you not help but giggle every time they do their crazy bunny runs. I love it!!

Tony is such a cutie pie bunny. I love dutch bunnies, I've wanted one since before I got my first bun, but I kept getting picked by other bunnies at the shelter.

_______________
Nadia


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 11, 2007)

hehe thanks! i was lucky to find such a beautiful, intelligent bunny at the shelter! from the time i saw him on the internet, i loved his coloring. he can also be very sweet and cuddly sometimes.
i finally got a pic of him doing the dead bunny flop








this is in a box/tunnel setup that i made for him. the box is just a box open at both ends. and the tunnel is a box that i cut holes in the ends of. i then poked holes in both sides and stuck sticks through it, since he likes to chew on sticks/electrical cords. i figure this estimates a tunnel with roots in it that he might like to dig, and it keeps him away from my cords! he's already chewed through most of the sticks, but i can replace them.




it made him really like to sit in the big box--it's more of a hideout that way!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

That's SO clever! I might do that for mine! They love boxes and *obstacles* to overcome!

I love your Tony! :hearts:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 5, 2007)

So I've been really lax in putting up pics...
today we have an old pic of Tony sitting on the AC vent from this summer:




move, dude!! you're blocking the air!

some pics of him hiding in my curtains


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 5, 2007)

just chillin




watching tv




meeting a new friend?




and a close up


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 5, 2007)

tonyshuman wrote:


>



What the heck did the guy in the way back just back from doing?!

:laugh:

Tony is ssssooo cute :]


----------



## naturestee (Dec 5, 2007)

You know, I just checked this blog the other day to see if you had new pics. FINALLY!!!

I love Tony, especially that pic with the stuffed lop bunny. Aw. I just showed James the Happy Futon Dance.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow Tony is fantastic!
He does not really look terribly overweight but thats just me saying that because he looks so cuddly...hehe lol:biggrin2:

I just LOVE him, nice pics too and he is lucky to have you. Isn;t it marvelous that our little furry friends can make us so happy?

I am still bonding with my bunny wabbit Jazz, she is not really the friendliest of buns but she was a cage bun before I go ther and she lost her mate a few weeks ago , BK (RIP) AND she may be expecting a litter of kits. So she is a little touchy and temperamental. When she gives me little bunny kisses on my feet, ts so sweet and its aboout as close as she gets.

Does Tony like to e picked up? Does he like cuddles?:bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys!! Tony is hiding out of embarassment at his praise! or maybe he's just hiding....

Tony is not really a snuggle bun. he doesn't like being picked up, but will tolerate it if he gets a good snggle session and lots of head pets out of it!! he likes to hide under my chin when I hold him.:biggrin2: 

mostly he's an acrobat! he spends about half the time I'm home jumping around like crazy, and the other half eating and chillin out flopped. sometimes he comes up to me for pets, but usually he only investigates people to see what they smell like! he's also a bit of an explorer bunny. my brother gets confused when Tony hops up onto the couch with him and proceeds to climb all over and refuse pets--he's not there to snuggle, he's there to explore!!

I have some cute Christmas pics that I'll post soon....:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 15, 2008)

Christmas pics!!

eating the tree:






eating his Christmas present





eating another Christmas present





and all dressed up but very unhappy about it!!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't seen Tony before! He's a cutie! 
I also have a dutch, who I found at the shelter.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow,i loved reading your blog,and looking at all the most fabulous Tony pictures,he's precious and very handsome to..but i'm sure he know's that already though.

Dutch bunnies are just the cutest lil bunnies.

Oh and i just love that bunny cake..i'm sure it was very yummy to 

Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks all!! HUGE update!! first, Tony's new cage that the bf spent hours on--what a handy dude!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 7, 2008)

AND introducing Tony's new girlfriend: the only one he met that he didn't bite! I formally adopted her on Feb 5th!
The shelter named her Ritz, but I have been calling her Muffin.




She is about a year old and is a Holland mix. She has helicopter ears:








And she likes to move them around to listen to things and explore new places.
She's still very very shy, and likes to sit in her litterbox or in my dresser, where she has made a nest:












She was bought by a person to be bred (has a tattoo in her ear) and was kept in a garage with her man. Family situations changed in her household, and the owner stopped coming to feed the bunnies. The Humane Society of Dane County stepped in and the owner surrendered her malnourished bunnies to them. When she came in, she had a baby with her, so she has been a mom. She put on some weight and got spayed at the shelter, and then we met her, fell in love, and took her home! 

She's still a huge munch monster, eating tons of food, probably because of being underfed. She still feels a little skinny to me, and I'm in the process of switching her from an alfalfa pellet they were giving her at the shelter (3/8c./day!) to Oxbow BBT, at which point I'll start cutting back on pellets. She loves veggies and hay too!

Bonding will begin after a few weeks of quarantine!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow what a great cage, it looks like a Castle. And your new Baby is Adorable. They will make a great looking couple.

Susan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh. my. goodness. She is adorable!!

I'm glad tony took a liking to her (or not an instant dislike...). I can't wait to hear the bonding stories!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 7, 2008)

Tony and Muffin are both adorable and I'm anxious to hear how your little man takes to bonding.

I have a grumpy guy at home who we have not been successful bonding in the last few months, so I'd like to hear how it goes and maybe get some tips from you when you're done.

I might give it one more try with my boy. I'm just not sure yet.

Laura


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2008)

Your new addition is just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Muffin for finding herself an awesome new home! Judging by Tony's condo, she's hit on a gem of a owner there :shock:. I would love to have cages that size for my buns, oh gosh, that's so big!


Has Muffin done that cute lop thing where they hold an ear and lick it yet? It's so cute when they do that .


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I've had Muffin for about a month now, and she is really settling in well. She's still very timid and afraid of me and my bf, but she's starting to come out of her shell. I really love her helicopter ears--they're so expressive!!! They flop all over the place when she runs and she sticks them straight ahead (but on the side) when she's "exploring." She even angles one up and toward you when she's listening closely! Do other lops have the ability to move their ears around too? Or is it because she has helicopter ears? Another thing that she does that's so cute (other than her precious flops!) is when she gets ready to clean herself, she does extra paw twitch-thingies to get them in position!

She and Tony are also BONDED!! They don't act like they're the love of each other's life (like SOOSKA's Jackie and Wilbur, who are so cute it kills me), but more like brother and sister. They get along well, but will chase each other and spend time apart during the day. They also fight over food a bit--Muffin likes to eat out of Tony's pellet bowl and they steal veggies and treats from each others' mouths! But they still cuddle sometimes, and groom. Muffin does most of the grooming of Tony, but she'll stop and hump him (often on the face) to remind him that he's not her boss. He grooms her sometimes too.






The bonding was actually pretty easy: for about a week, we put them together in the bathtub and watched them interact. There was a lot of humping, a little nipping (mostly while humping, which I've heard is pretty normal. The humper nips on the back of the neck of the humpee to hold on or something), and a lot of marking the tub with poop and pee. After a while, we started letting them interact in Tony's room (the living room with the huge cage) while we were around, and then we let them run all over the apartment together. 






Eventually they got to spend a few hours together alone (probably by the 2nd week), then all day and all night (with the bedroom door open so we could listen for scuffles). Now, they are together all the time, and we even sleep with the bedroom door closed (Tony is VERY loud and annoying when you're trying to sleep! He jumps on my bf's face all the time!) and them together in the other room.






I am a little concerned because Tony doesn't binky as much as he did as a single bun--he used to binky from about 9-11pm straight, with occasional flops to rest, and Muffin only binkied once or twice--right when we first let her out into the large, carpeted living room. Plus, Tony LOVES pellets and Muffin prefers hay, so he's eating almost all of hers too. He's overweight, and she isn't, so I can't hold back on her pellets to keep Tony skinny, and I can't feed her separately because she never eats all of her pellets at once. She also doesn't go up to the higher floors of the cage, even though she can jump that high. I think she's still scared. We did get her a ramp, though, and we'll see if that works.






She also doesn't have Tony's sweet tooth--he would kill for a banana, but she prefers the peel or some nice oat hay.






I'm so glad we got Muffin, I just hope they're happy together...

oh and could an admin change the subtitle of this blog to: "The adventures of Tony and Muffin, two happy house bunnies!"


----------



## trailsend (Mar 4, 2008)

Cute pictures! Tony is really cute. Love the cake!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh! and congrats on Muffin... cute and if they like different parts of the banana that's a good sign they might get along!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 4, 2008)

Great pictures, both your babies are so cute.

Thanks for the compliment about Wilbur & Jackie, they are touched that you mentioned them.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

OH, OH, OH, look at Tony!!!! I love him! 

Muffin is so cute also! Look at her face... "I see nothing.... no boy bunnies needing groomed or anything like that... nothing!"


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2008)

[align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TONY!!
[/align][align=center]1 year ago I adopted you and began my adventure into the wild world of bunnies!!! When I saw you, I knew you were the bunny I wanted, and you've changed my life! You may be a little stinker, stealing treats and pellets, digging in the boxspring, and dancing on the carpet, but I love your sassy antics! Here's to many many more years together!

1 year ago:





and today:




[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay! Happy 1 year anniversary of being home, Tony! You're such a special boy and you have a very cute girlfriend :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Tony! You are definitely one of my favorite dutchies on the forum! You can come join my dutch army anytime 

He and Muffin are so adorable together. I feel awful because I missed so many beautiful pictures. They are just perfect together. They sound just like Tumnus and Lucy, they love eachother but also spend a lot of time apart during the day.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Tony!

Awww little Muffin is so precious...i love her sweet lil face 

Cheryl


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

Tony & Muffin are very cute.. Where are the photos of the new Nethie???? Picked that up from the nethie boys blog..


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

hehehe. well the nethie belongs to the bf, but since i haven't convinced him to join yet, i can post some of the pics myself and pretend that bejanmin "t-bone" bunderson is mine!!



























enjoy!!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 20, 2008)

Man and beast, together in harmony


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

for good measure, some newer pics of the happy mr. and mrs. bunderson (muffin and tony).

munching greens by the castle:





just chillin:





playing (there was apple on the hanging thing, that's the only reason they were interested in it):





eating some "pet grass" that i got at the WONDERFUL farmers' market we have every weekend here in Madison:





ms. muffin's dbf next to her man (we were doing a bonding session in the little cage to make them sit next to each other instead of on opposite sides of the room):





alert ears:





chill ears


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

[align=left]both ears alert (and a terrible molting hairdo):





more pet grass:





dinner:





waiting for food:





[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 20, 2008)

T-bone is so cute, I'm glad you decided to post pictures of him! :inlove: I am amazed at how calm he is. Well, MAYBE I could do the same with Ronnie, but every time he hopped on my lap before he pooped :X

LOL at Julie for harassing everyone to put new pictures up


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2008)

well, now that you mention it, after about 20 min of snuggling, little benji did decide to pee and poop on my bf! :lookaround we couldn't let him down to go to the box himself because we were in tony and muffin's territory, and they don't get along with him yet!! 

i think he's lovey dovey because he still has his man parts, so we're enjoying it while we can.:biggrin2:

and omg i just found all of the other emoticons.:bunnydance: how stupid do i feel now?:baghead


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

Oh they are all SO fab!!! Glad you snuck the bf's bun's pics on!!!


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2008)

I am so glad I found your blog. I just had to let you know that Tony is on my bunny-nabbing list. He is like a younger version of Patrick, my little Dutch guy who is six years old. So if anything were to happen to Patrick, Tony could step right in and have an instant girlfriend, Luna, and get spoiled in my home. But now that I have seen your other bunny pictures, I will just have to nab every one else at the same time. I could never leave such cuteness behind...

I know I am a bit behind with saying that I think your Hans Solo is neat, but not as neat as _my guy_ who resides in my bedroom:






Captain Jack Sparrow!!! The other guy is my bunny who likes to dress up as a pirate on occasion. Captain Jack is sooooo dreamy!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (May 24, 2008)

LOL myheart! I love your pics of your sun-worshiping bunnies! And Captain Jack!


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2008)

I'm sorry for posting Captain Jack on your thread, but I didn't want to be out-done by Hans Solo....Besides, I'm sure once the word gets out that Captain Jack is on your thread, your viewer number should increase ten fold. And, yes, the Captain is available for parties and miscellaneous occasions. 

But, seriously, lock your doors because Tony, Muffin, and your BF's bunny T-boneare all mine!!! Tony even shows his little round tummy when he does his DBF just like Patrick. Brothers separated at birth, I am sure. They really need to be reunited.

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

Knock-Knock............. Knock!---Knock!!!-Knock!!!! Tony - Muffin - Bunderson - are you THERE?!!!!!!!! Hello!!!! Wondering how you guys are as we haven't seen you around the neighborhood in quite some time?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 29, 2008)

[align=left]poor bundersons, their mama started a job that's just for this summer and I'm really busy!ullhair:anic: I also really need to clean their cages and the "marking poos" that Tony likes to leave near the baby gate we have dividing his and Muffin's area from Benjamin's. I also had a birthday this week, so I gave myself a break.

Mr. T-Bone gets de-Mr.'d next Tuesday, and I couldn't be happier.:bunnynurse: Although I do feel bad for the guy having hormones and no outlet, I don't appreciate the "outlet" that my bf has chosen to give him: a stuffed warthog dog toy that's about the same size as Benji. It really helped calm him down and get him pooping and eating normally again after the stressful trip, but I don't want to see that!! He also humped on both of my bunnies because someone thought it might be ok to introduce them before Benjamin had the chop, and now I don't know if he and Tony will ever get along. Tony keeps on getting "time-outs" for digging at the aforementioned baby gate or thumping and trying to stratch at him through the bars (we have a blanket up to curb this, but they're destroying that too). All of this makes me say that as for the neuter,:time:!!!![/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2008)

Have to add some cute pics of Muffin
run away!!

















and the hammies, Petunia (brown) and Ms. Piggy (white with brown spots)!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 23, 2008)

Love your blog! Love all the bunners and the hammies.

Look forward to more! (I gotta love Muffin!)


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2008)

New pic time!
First, a sleeping hammie. Kind of hard to see, I didn't want to open it up to wake her. She was sleeping on her back with her feet in the air, two back feet put together. Too cute. They do very cute things like this a lot!




I've noticed Ms. Piggy has one red eye, the other is black. Anyone know if this is normal? I think that hammies with her coloring (lilac?) often have red eyes, but not sure.

Will try to get clearer pics of them. It's hard though, since they startle so easily!

Then, I already posted these in the main forum but too cute not to re-post. Bunny stampede!











Benjamin is molting.




He's become quite the little piggy! Very different from when we got him. He wouldn't touch pellets and barely ate anything other than oatmeal and organic mixed baby greens. Spoiled brat.

I'm pretty sure Ms. Muffin groomed me today! What progress! If not, she is still a lot more accepting of us and will let me come up and pet her instead of running away from my hand!










Why are you in my cage?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2008)

How Tony spends most of his day, chilling and disapproving.





stop with the flash!





seriously, what are you doing in here?





go away or i'll bite you!





ok that's it for now. We're moving, so everything is a mess and will likely get worse.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay! I needed me some Happy Bunny Time. I love that sleepy little hammy butt. I kind of miss having hammies but they can also be depressing with the short life span... 

BTW, how do you survive through Ms. Muffin's disapproval? It looks downright brutal to me!:shock:


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive missed so many lovely pics in your blog! Everyone is just so adorable. I just cant believe how much Nigel and Tony look alike . . they have just the same facial expressions and body shape and color everything. Although Nigel is jealous that Tony has a lady friend and he doesnt 

I just love this one of Tony:






I just want to kiss that face!

I love the pics of your hammies as well, they are adorable!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote:*


> seriously, what are you doing in here?



LOL, when I read this I was so picturing you crawled up inside the NIC cage with him :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a good pic too! Snuggles.






Tony and Miss Muffin!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 28, 2008)

Has tony's binkying increased more now that he is getting used to Muffin or is this a thing of the past since he now has friend?

Love the photos of the harmsters - its looks like they are doing DHF! LOL..


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2008)

(ahem) It's been a little while since I updated, but I'm home from work watching some stinkers who decided they like chocolate to make sure everything's ok.

The only binkies I get to see are the "I'm a bad bunny" or futon binkies, since Muffin and Tony prefer to dance at night with nobody watching. I hear from my bf who often stays up later than I that prime binky time is about 3 AM, and they binky together. It's such a sweet image that I'm not sad I don't get to see them. They still love me, follow me around for food, and lay down for pets, I just know I'm not the love of Tony's life anymore.

We just moved to a new apt this month and also took a trip to GA (12hrs in the car each way, non-stop, 2 dogs and a cat also in the house while we stayed there for a week), and they all did amazingly. We were all happy to be home, but I am impressed in my bunnies' ability to handle stress. Tony was even interested in the dogs a little! It may have helped that the dogs were probably more scared of them.

The cage has been downsized a little but Ms. Muffin is getting more adventurous about going to higher levels, and also lets me pet her more. We're all looking forward to less activity and more routine as school starts up again, though!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2008)

Link to Ms. Piggy's RB thread.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39156&forum_id=27


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2008)

Time for more pics! First, the lovely Petunia:





















I've taken to giving her "scooby snacks" which are actually dog biscuits. they're good for their teeth, and it's funny to watch her carry them around since they're about as big as she is!

I've also started cleaning out wet litter daily to keep mold growth down. it will mold in just a day if i'm not careful!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2008)

Second, the cute little munchkin who may be getting a VERY BIG friend soon!



















"you lookin at me?"


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2008)

and finally, the happy couple (under the futon).


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL ... Way too funny!!! I ended up taking pictures of Patrick and Luna sittingbehind a chair when Luna was finally able to have full run of the house. Brings back great memories of only four or five month ago. It feels like Luna has been here longer, like her whole life.

I love all of your pic update!!! Tony and his lil' girl Muffin are precious. T-bone pics make me start to think I need a nethie also--such personalities stuffed into little bodies. Who could forget Miss Petunia... such cuteness should not allowed in such an overload of great pics. Your babies are all too special!!!!

Great pics, keep them coming!!!

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2008)

New pic of Ben:





Munchkin:




with petunia (no longer a munchkin anymore!)








petunia likes to explore


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2008)

Bunny butts and snuggles:


















general muffin cuteness


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2008)

And finally, Halloween photos. Muffin did not like her hat




she kept on trying to get away




but i got a few cute pics


















Tony was more cooperative and his hat fit better. He is also more of a monster than Muffin is a chicken anymore--she's really gained some confidence lately!












in fact his hat even stayed on when he managed to run away!




no pics of t-bone, i'm not allowed to dress him up.


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

The halloween hats are hilarious!!
Where did you find them?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2008)

They're from Target. :biggrin2:


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 19, 2008)

hehe! Benjamin is flattered, but he is now TAKEN! A week ago Sunday we brought home a lovely lady that he has bonded quite closely and quickly to. Her name is Frita/Frida/Frijoles! Pics will come when my life calms down and i get a hold of a camera...


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 10, 2008)

Frida's introductory thread:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41874&forum_id=1
We are *seriously* a full house now. Everybody has somebunny to snuggle with all day. Here's my favorite pic of Frida and Benjamin:




And a recent one of Tony and Muffin in their cage (banished there for peeing where they shouldn't!)





I also have some sad news. Munchkin died yesterday. I had her running around on my shoulder the night before, and gave her and Petunia each some cereal before I left in the morning. When I came home she was dead and already stiff. I don't know the cause, but she passed a lot of poo right before she died. She was about 5-6 months old. Here is her RB thread: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41875&forum_id=27 

I am taking Munchkin's death pretty hard and will probably not get another hamster (at least for a long time). I know Petunia will not accept another hamster to be her snuggle buddy, since she didn't want to be with Munchkin, no matter what we tried. I just feel like such a failure at caring for hamsters, which are supposed to be a very easy pet. To have 2 die in such a short period of time, from things I apparently could not have prevented, is really hard. RIP sweet Munchkin.


----------

